# Lee Jae Sung



## MarcoMilanista (19 Febbraio 2016)

Tuttocampista (definirlo solo centrocampista sarebbe riduttivo per lui) coreano classe 92 eletto miglior giovane della K league 2015 (oltre che inserito nella top 11).

Chi è Lee Jae Sung? Lee Jae Sung è il talento più pronto che il calcio coreano ha da offrire in questo momento al calcio europeo, in attesa di Kwon Chang Hoon, che però risulta essere ancora acerbo. Con la maglia del Jeonbuk ha vinto due campionati coreani consecutivi, e nel 2015 si è preso anche la maglia della nazionale. 

Riguardo alle caratteristiche del giocatore quello che salta maggiormente all'occhio è il saper abbbinare le due fasi di gioco in modo efficace. È un centrocampista pulito che non eccede in interventi troppo irruenti, nonostante questo è un ottimo recuperatore di palloni; tuttavia, non si limita solo a recuperare il pallone, si inserisce negli spazi non appena ne ha la possibilità. Prendiamo l'ultimo gol segnato con la maglia del Jeonbuk ad esempio, palla recuperata da lui a centrocampo, appoggio sul compagno (una cosa che fa molto spesso, infatti non ama i lanci lunghi) corsa di 60 metri prima di segnare con un tap in il gol partita che assicurò il titolo alla sua squadra. Ha una buona tecnica individuale ed è un giocatore dal rendimento costante. Il centrocampista piace in bundesliga, ma ad oggi è considerato incedibile dal suo club.


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2016)

Sei un appassionato di calcio coreano?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Febbraio 2016)

Diciamo che mi sta piacendo, non seguo tutte le squadre ma quelle di vertice sono squadre di tutto rispetto.

Per fare un piccolo riassunto...le partite si giocano ad un buon ritmo anche se la tecnica non è eccelsa (a parte le squadre top). I portieri sono mediocri per non dire imbarazzanti, i difensori sono capre tatticamente ma ci sono ottimi centrocampisti e attaccanti che danno spettacolo. 

È un campionato facile da seguire su YouTube, non sarà eccelso ma a me diverte in generale.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Marzo 2016)

In campo contro il Seoul fc (casa). Si rende protagonista con un paio di progressioni palla al piede, alla kucka per intenderci, solo che a differenza dello slovacco questo non ha i piedi quadrati (è suo l'assist su calcio d'angolo per il gol partita). I suoi cambi di ritmo sono devastanti mentre, per trovargli una pecca, a volte sbaglia il tempo dell'intervento facendo saltare la linea del pressing. Però è più una questione di foga eccessiva che altro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Aprile 2016)

Terzo assist per lui in 4 partite, nonostante non sia al massimo della forma.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Aprile 2016)

Varie fonti riportano di un interessamento di Everton e Watford nei confronti del giocatore.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Maggio 2016)

Visto che va tanto di moda ora...Lee Jae Sung vs Jiansu (Cina) 




3 giorni dopo di nuovo in campo, d'altronde il turn over riguarda tutti tranne lui (e il portiere ovviamente) e solita partita a tutto campo, di grande sacrificio e intelligenza; Partecipa al gol del 1 a 2 con una progressione palla al piede, video hl qui sotto


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Varie fonti riportano di un interessamento di Everton e Watford nei confronti del giocatore.


Se vengono i cinesi se lo portano dietro secondo te?

Alla fine potrebbero avere in rosa un giapponese, un coreano e magari un cinese da aggiungerci. Dal punto di vista dell'immagine in Asia sarebbe una bomba per la proprietà


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se vengono i cinesi se lo portano dietro secondo te?
> 
> Alla fine potrebbero avere in rosa un giapponese, un coreano e magari un cinese da aggiungerci. Dal punto di vista dell'immagine in Asia sarebbe una bomba per la proprietà



Mi piacerebbe vederlo al Milan ma obbiettivamente non è quello che ci serve, e poi avrebbe bisogno di giocare almeno un anno in provincia per abituarsi ai ritmi della Serie A. 

Ho la vaga sensazione che sarà sottovalutato visto che non è un giocatore che si mette in mostra con tacchetti e altri virtuosismi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Maggio 2016)

Dovrebbe partire da titolare contro la Spagna, domani alle 16:30. Però credo sia stanchino perché è arrivato in Austria soltanto ieri.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Giugno 2016)

Lee Jae Sung vs Suwon samsung (primo tempo)







seconda parte


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma non ci sono video di highlights? Non me la sento di guardare partite intere


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Giugno 2016)

Gli ultimi video che ho postato riguarda solo lui, ho editato alcune delle sue azioni salienti e messe in quei video. Non ho messo tutto, ma solo il sufficiente per far capire di che tipo di centrocampista si tratti.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi video che ho postato riguarda solo lui, ho editato alcune delle sue azioni salienti e messe in quei video. Non ho messo tutto, ma solo il sufficiente per far capire di che tipo di centrocampista si tratti.


Ok, grazie!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie!



Prego


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2016)

Primo goal in campionato. 


https://youtu.be/fGYPu76xS8s


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Luglio 2016)

https://youtu.be/BIBteM1z8BM (Lee Jae Sung nel 2015)

Facendo un breve riassunto sulle sue caratteristiche direi:

Lee Jae Sung è: Un mediano

Ruolo in cui rende meglio: Mezz'ala 

Capacità tecniche, relative al ruolo che ricopre: Molto Buone. Sicuramente oltre la media se paragonato ai classici mediani tutta corsa e piedi di legno. 

Capacità fisiche, relative al ruolo che ricopre: Discrete. Non è la forza fisica il punto di forza del ragazzo. 


Ritmo di gioco: Nella media.

Capacità tattiche: Eccellenti. Rischia di diventare uno dei migliori mediani al mondo in questo campo ed è il motivo per cui molte squadre europee lo seguono e lo hanno seguito con così tanta insistenza. 

Capacità mentali: Molto buone. Non perde mai il controllo di sé.

Pregi: 

Impegno e rendimento costante, non si risparmia mai fino allo stremo delle forze.

Capacità straordinaria di prevedere in anticipo le giocate degli avversari e di leggere tutte le situazioni di gioco. 

Non becca cartellini stupidi per proteste o interventi criminali. Sa quando può intervenire e quando no e se becca un giallo è solo per un fallo tattico.

Ha 4 polmoni invece che due.

Sempre nel vivo dell'azione e non ha paura di prendere l'iniziativa.

Ha sempre giocato in una grande squadra ed è riuscito a imporsi in un contesto difficile. Quando giochi nel Jeonbuk hai due alternative: O vinci, oppure vinci. 

I tifosi non erano felici del rendimento avuto dalla loro squadra nelle stagioni 2012 e 2013. I tifosi bramavano per la conquista di un titolo, bramavano per riconquistare la supremezia in patria.

L'acquisto del 21enne Lee (prelevato da una squadra universitaria) di certo non era quello che i tifosi si aspettavano e si chiedevano quali fossero i veri piani della società. 

Nonostante il clima da moriremo tutti e la fame di " brucia giovani " del Jeonbuk, Lee è riuscito ad imporsi divenendo ben presto titolare e protagonista dei due ultimi campionati vinti. 

Bravo negli inserimenti senza palla.

Non pressa a caso come un Poli qualsiasi.

Difetti: 

Scarsa elevazione.

Non un grande tiro da fuori.

Soffre l'uno contro uno con avversari rapidi, specie in campo aperto.

Si spinge troppo in avanti lasciando dei buchi alle sue spalle, ecco perché non deve giocare da interno di centrocampo in Europa.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Luglio 2016)

Lee Jae Sung in questa prima parte di stagione









Una delle sue giocate preferite...dribbling e uno- due






Movimenti senza palla (è quello che parte dietro al portatore di palla, non quello alla sua sinistra)






Assist.

Si vocifera che ci siano stati diversi scout di club europei durante l'ultimo match del Jeonbuk in campionato, e uno dei target pare essere proprio lui.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Luglio 2016)

6° assist in campionato per lui. Ma questo non è il motivo per cui posto questo aggiornamento; Domenica scorsa si è giocato Jeonbuk vs Ulsan e molti fan hanno definito questo incontro come uno dei migliori e più drammatici match in assoluto in campionato quest'anno. Match veramente molto piacevole per tutti i 90 min, per chi fosse interessato qui si trova il match completo (Jeonbuk è in maglia verde e Lee ha il numero 17)






Curva post match Jeonbuk, vale la pena vederlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Agosto 2016)

Gol e assist per lui sabato contro il Gwangju. Votato naturalmente man of the match.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Agosto 2016)

Ci sono stati osservatori di Valencia, Liecester e Tottenham di recente a vederlo giocare. Ma difficilmente si muoverà quest'estate, casomai a fine stagione.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Agosto 2016)

Corsa, tecnica, visione e qualche asssist che non fa mai male. Tipo questo di sotto e siamo già a 8. Centrocampista completo, se si ambienta in Europa, ne verrà fuori un giocatore straordinario.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Settembre 2016)

Parte da titolare contro la Siria (#12)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Settembre 2016)

3 gifs dal match contro lo Shanghai.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Tuttocampista (definirlo solo centrocampista sarebbe riduttivo per lui) coreano classe 92 eletto miglior giovane della K league 2015 (oltre che inserito nella top 11).
> 
> Chi è Lee Jae Sung? Lee Jae Sung è il talento più pronto che il calcio coreano ha da offrire in questo momento al calcio europeo, in attesa di Kwon Chang Hoon, che però risulta essere ancora acerbo. Con la maglia del Jeonbuk ha vinto due campionati coreani consecutivi, e nel 2015 si è preso anche la maglia della nazionale.
> 
> Riguardo alle caratteristiche del giocatore quello che salta maggiormente all'occhio è il saper abbbinare le due fasi di gioco in modo efficace. È un centrocampista pulito che non eccede in interventi troppo irruenti, nonostante questo è un ottimo recuperatore di palloni; tuttavia, non si limita solo a recuperare il pallone, si inserisce negli spazi non appena ne ha la possibilità. Prendiamo l'ultimo gol segnato con la maglia del Jeonbuk ad esempio, palla recuperata da lui a centrocampo, appoggio sul compagno (una cosa che fa molto spesso, infatti non ama i lanci lunghi) corsa di 60 metri prima di segnare con un tap in il gol partita che assicurò il titolo alla sua squadra. Ha una buona tecnica individuale ed è un giocatore dal rendimento costante. Il centrocampista piace in bundesliga, ma ad oggi è considerato incedibile dal suo club.



Curiosità: 24 anni, alla sua età gente come Ki Sung-yueng e Lee Chung-yong (per fare il nome di due giocatori che apprezzo, anche se il secondo pare caduto in disgrazia dopo il grave infortunio), erano già sbarcati nel vecchio continente da 2-3 anni. C’è un motivo o è solo un caso?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Settembre 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Curiosità: 24 anni, alla sua età gente come Ki Sung-yueng e Lee Chung-yong (per fare il nome di due giocatori che apprezzo, anche se il secondo pare caduto in disgrazia dopo il grave infortunio), erano già sbarcati nel vecchio continente da 2-3 anni. C’è un motivo o è solo un caso?



Solo un caso.

1) Ki e Lee Chun- yong hanno esordito nei professionisti molto più giovani di lui, che lo ha fatto solo nel 2014 (a quell'epoca non c'era la regola degli under 23 e i giovani non avevano spazio)

2) Ha già rifiutato molte offerte dalla Bundesliga (e non solo) lo scorso gennaio, preferendo restare e cercare di vincere la Champions league asiatica...e credo che quest'anno ci riuscirà pure. Poi a gennaio o al più tardi nella prossima estate, andrà in europa come da lui annunciato.


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2016)

Sembra un giocatore interessante, ma fossi in lui non comincerei con la Premier in Europa: la differenza di ritmi è troppo elevata e potrebbe pagarne lo scotto. Lo vedrei bene in Liga o in Serie A.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sembra un giocatore interessante, ma fossi in lui non comincerei con la Premier in Europa: la differenza di ritmi è troppo elevata e potrebbe pagarne lo scotto. Lo vedrei bene in Liga o in Serie A.



Arriverà a gennaio con una cinquantina di partite giocate alle spalle, oltretutto. Comunque per la Premier non c'è pericolo, visto che difficilmente otterrà il permesso di lavoro (salvo che qualcuno non paghi più di 10 milioni di euro per averlo).

A me piacerebbe tanto vederlo in Serie A, ma credo che la soluzione Bundesliga sia quella più gettonata. Di sicuro non andrà in Cina. LOL.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Settembre 2016)

Ultime bricciole di energie per...

(prima gif) percussione centrale e palla servita al compagno, sembra fatta ma...

Poi (seconda gif) dopo 15 secondi, viene anticipato dal portiere un millesimo di secondo prima di calciare in porta.

A fine partita era talmente stanco da non riuscire a camminare normalmente.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Settembre 2016)

Interessanti statistiche che ho trovato per caso riguardante l'ultimo match giocato in champions league, valutazione di 8.3.

Passaggi 66 (prec 89). Passaggi chiave 5. Cross 5 (prec 3). Palle lunghe 4 (riusc 3). 1 grossa occasione da gol creata (gol del 2-0)

Tiri 1 (in porta 0) Dribbling tentati 2 (2 riusc). Assist 1 (gol del 4-0). 1 vs 1 7 (riusc 5). Palle perse 0. Falli subiti 0. 

Falli fatti 1. Salvataggi 1. Passaggi intercettati 2. Contrasti 1. Tiri bloccati 1.

Sarebbe interessante trovare i dati sulla distanza percorsa, ma credo che siamo intorno ai 13 km...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Settembre 2016)

*7:45* assist per il 4 a 1.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Ottobre 2016)

Un club cinese, il Bejing Guoan (o qualcosa del genere) sarebbe disposto a pagare 10 milioni di dollari americani per il suo trasferimento e più di 5 milioni al giocatore. 

Scemo io che pensavo fosse un giocatore da squadre europee, invece vanno tutti in Cina a rovinarsi la carriera. 

Se dovesse accettare il trasferimento per me sarebbe un colpo durissimo...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Ottobre 2016)

Il Jeonbuk ha perso la sua prima partita in campionato, dopo 34 partite da imbatutti. Lee è entrato nella ripresa (scelta da ritiro patentino tenerlo in panchina) e ha cambiato volto alla gara, anche se poi il risultato non è stato quello sperato per i verdi. 

Prima si prepara a giocare per la Juve procurandosi un rigore molto dubbio, senza giri di parole: si è tuffato. (rigore poi fallito)







Dopo assist per il momentaneo 2-2, il nono in questo campionato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2016)

Decimo assist per lui, contando solo il campionato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Novembre 2016)

*5.50* terzo goal in campionato. *7.20* undicesimo assist, un assist ogni 3 partite.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Novembre 2016)

Lee Jae-sung che prende per i fondelli il Messi arabo (Omar)...giro giro tondo casca il mondo casca...ops! sono già andato via, non gioco più!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Novembre 2016)

Campione d'Asia!!!! Uno dei migliori in campo in entrambe le finali (assist nella gara di ritorno)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ultime news su di lui dicono che il giocatore è stato proposto a squadre di Bundesliga, tra queste squadre Werder Brema e Eintracht Francoforte sono interessate a portare avanti i negoziati, che inizieranno dopo la fine del mondiale per club (per non distrarre il giocatore).

Intanto...parlando di calcio giocato...Lee Jae Sung vs Al Ain, finale di champions league asiatica (andata)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Febbraio 2017)

Per ora ha deciso di rimanere e cercare di trasferirsi nel mercato estivo, sperando che ci siano più occasioni per muoversi (a gennaio le squadra che si muovono solo molto poche). Personalmente appoggio questa scelta, deve scegliere bene la sua prossima squadra europea e non accettare la prima offerta che capita. 

Tornando al campo, ha giocato (tutti i 90') in un amichevole contro il Copenaghen, squadra molto più avanti dei coreani in quanto a condizione fisica . La partita è finita 1-0 per il Jeonbuk, Lee ha mostrato grande intelligenza nel gestire il pallone, nel chiudere gli spazi e nel pressare gli avversari con i tempi giusti. Non si è proposto molto in avanti, ma ci sta non essendo al meglio della condizione fisica. 

Lui non fa tackle stupidi, non contrasta a casaccio, ti costringe a rallentare la manovra mandandoti dove vuole lui...poi ci pensa il centrocampista difensivo bravo in marcatura e forte nei contrasti a terminare il lavoro. Anche oggi è stato cosi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Marzo 2017)

Fuori due mesi per una frattura al piede.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Giugno 2017)




----------

